# Teichgrund?



## Chris84 (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo bin neu hier und sind momentan am Teich bauen, bin am überlegen was ich in den Teich mache hatte gedacht an gewaschenen Sand!
Mein Teich hat ca 8 Quadratmeter.
Habe auf der einen Seite 2 tiefenzonen auf der anderen Seite nur tiefenzone.
In den 2 tiefenzonen hatte ich an speziellen teichkies gedacht mit etwas größeren Steinen und tiefenzone nur Sand was ist die bessere Lösung pumpen technisch soll es ein druckfilteranlage werden. Ist alles in einem kleingarten sonst wäre er größer als 8 Quadratmeter.


----------



## Chris84 (28. Mai 2017)

Das soll der Filter werden 
CPF-10000 Bio Druckteichfilter SELBSTREINIGEND incl. 11 Watt UV-C Einheit, Teichfilter, Teich, Filter, UVC 

Und die pumpe 

SunSun CTF-3800 SuperECO Teichpumpe Filterpumpe 3600l/h 20W
Soll in Kombination wenig watt verbrauchen und denke für den Teich ausreichend mit fischbesatz!


----------



## Chris84 (28. Mai 2017)

Hmmm keine Antwort.....


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Mai 2017)

hallo,

Ich würde auf dem gesamten Teichgrund lehmhaltigen Sand einbringen. Den Begriff " selbstreinigend " beim Druckfilter würde ich nicht so wörtlich nehmen.


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Mai 2017)

Chris84 schrieb:


> Das soll der Filter werden
> CPF-10000 Bio Druckteichfilter SELBSTREINIGEND incl. 11 Watt UV-C Einheit, Teichfilter, Teich, Filter, UVC
> 
> Und die pumpe
> ...



Hallo,

was soll man dazu schon Groß sagen?

Filter ist na ja & nicht selbstreinigend!
Pumpe zu schwach, da kommen dann vll. 1500 L pro Stunde durch ..


----------



## Chris84 (28. Mai 2017)

Ok danke für die Antwort.

Ich und meine Freundin sind in diesem Gebiet voll die Anfänger,
Mit der pumpe und Filter habe ich gedacht das ich da gut dran bin, was könnt ihr denn so empfehlen?


----------



## Plätscher (28. Mai 2017)

Moin,
im Sumpfbereich ca. 5cm Subtrat, das reicht, in der Tiefenzone höchtstens 1-2 cm Substrat da die UW Pflanzen wie __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt hauptsächlich nur Wurzeln bilden um sich zu verankern und die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen. Für eine Seerose mußt du dann einen Korb einsetzen.

Deine Filterorgie kannst du vergessen. in einem 8 m² Teich an Fischbesatz zu denken ist Tierquälerei, ausser du baust ihn  2x4m und 1,50tief bei steil abfallenden Wänden, also betonierst ihn "Typ Bombenkrater" 

Mach einen Naturteich mit  sanften Ufern und du wirst dich wundern wieviel Getier da einzieht, mit Fischen wirst du bei dieser Größe nicht glücklich.


----------



## Chris84 (28. Mai 2017)

Hier noch ein Foto vom schon vorhandenen Bachlauf der beibehalten wird von der Struktur aber noch ein wenig ausgebessert , hab nur noch kein Foto vom Teich Aushub in Verbindung mit bachlauf, heute ging nix bei der Hitze morgen in aller früh wird aber weiter gebuddelt


----------



## Chris84 (28. Mai 2017)

Wollten zeolith holen und das in Körbe packen und eigentlich gewaschenen Sand auf die Zonen machen....
Weiß nicht wo das Problem mit den fischen ist der teich bekommt ja nur die 2 flachwasserzonen die wie auf dem Foto schon entstehen.... Rest wird alles tiefenzone. Wollen ca. 1 Meter Tief und den Rand noch mit Steinen hoch ziehen wo noch mal ca. 10cm gewonnen werden.... Was für ein Filter und pumpe können ihr den noch empfehlen?
Das es kein koi Teich ist, ist uns auch klar aber für bitterlinge Goldfische und blauorfen ist denk ich mal genug Platz.....


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Mai 2017)

Chris84 schrieb:


> bitterlinge Goldfische und blauorfen ist denk ich mal genug Platz.....


Bitterlinge ... OK. 

Goldfische würde ich mir sparen, weil die wühlen und den Dreck immer wieder aufwirbeln und sich wie die Kaninchen vermehren.....
...dann lieber Goldelrizen.....vermehren sich zwar auch ... aber bei mir sind dieses Jahr wohl keine neuen Jungen gekommen, weil die Altfische so viele sind, dass die die Jungfische gleich auffressen. Die werden nicht viel größer als die Bitterlinge. Haben aber Farbe ähnlich wie Goldfische und wühlen nicht. (Ggf. von einem hier im Forum welche abholen.) 


Blauorfen, Zuchtform vom __ Aland, können eine Länge bis zu 60 cm erreichen......definitiv nix für deinen Teich.


----------



## Chris84 (29. Mai 2017)

Ok danke für die Antwort dann werde ich das mal lassen mit blauorfen 
Noch jemand Tips bzw. Anregungen für eine gute pumpe und Filter oder doch die ich geschrieben habe mit einer größeren pumpe mit mehr Leistung


----------



## Ida17 (29. Mai 2017)

Hi Chris,

meiner Ansicht nach reicht Dein Filter mit Pumpe für 8m², solange da nur kleine Fische wie Elritzen drin rumschwimmen. 
Bei der kleinen Pfütze muss man jetzt definitiv nicht einen Trommelfilter mit Kompressor dran hängen  
Ich habe auch einen Druckfilter mit 11W UVC und SunSun Eco Pumpe. Läuft bislang noch wie geschmiert, die Algen halten sich in Grenzen, dazu mache ich aber regelmäßig Wasserwechsel und die Pflanzen tun ihr übriges


----------



## Chris84 (29. Mai 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> meiner Ansicht nach reicht Dein Filter mit Pumpe für 8m², solange da nur kleine Fische wie Elritzen drin rumschwimmen.
> Bei der kleinen Pfütze muss man jetzt definitiv nicht einen Trommelfilter mit Kompressor dran hängen
> Ich habe auch einen Druckfilter mit 11W UVC und SunSun Eco Pumpe. Läuft bislang noch wie geschmiert, die Algen halten sich in Grenzen, dazu mache ich aber regelmäßig Wasserwechsel und die Pflanzen tun ihr übriges



Ok das hört sich doch gut an  
Bin schon wieder fleißig am buddeln
Mal gucken wie weit ich heute komme...


----------



## Ida17 (29. Mai 2017)

Immer schön Bilder posten, vielleicht geht es ja noch ein wenig über 8m² raus und vor allem tiefer


----------



## Chris84 (30. Mai 2017)

Bilder folgen nächste Woche wieder weil hab die ganze Woche spät da geht leider nix.....

Noch eine Frage zwecks der pumpe, da ich ja gewaschenen Sand auf den Zonen verteilen will und auch in der tiefenzone wo dann auch später die pumpe liegen soll muss ich die dann besser in einen pflanz Korb machen oder direkt auf den Grund wo der Sand ist. Hab bedenken das sie dann denn Sand mit weg pumpt oder nicht?


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2017)

Nicht direkt auf den Sand - rechts und links ein Ziegelstein und die Pumpe quasi als Brücke drauf. Dann schwebt sie ca. 10 cm über dem Boden. Hat den immensen Vorteil, dass im Falle des Supergaus noch 10 cm Wasser stehenbleibt.


----------



## Chris84 (31. Mai 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Nicht direkt auf den Sand - rechts und links ein Ziegelstein und die Pumpe quasi als Brücke drauf. Dann schwebt sie ca. 10 cm über dem Boden. Hat den immensen Vorteil, dass im Falle des Supergaus noch 10 cm Wasser stehenbleibt.



Ok.... aber sammelt sich dann nicht der ganze Dreck auf dem Grund?


----------



## Ida17 (31. Mai 2017)

Klar sammelt sich Dreck auf dem Grund. Wenn Du allerdings fleißig die Blätter im Herbst abfischst und einen Skimmer installierst, hält es sich damit weitesgehend in Grenzen


----------



## Chris84 (31. Mai 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Klar sammelt sich Dreck auf dem Grund. Wenn Du allerdings fleißig die Blätter im Herbst abfischst und einen Skimmer installierst, hält es sich damit weitesgehend in Grenzen



Ja an einen skimmer hab ich auch schon gedacht.....

Deswegen hab ich jetzt das Set da hat die pumpe mehr Leistung und einen skimmer Anschluss 

Bio Druckteichfilter Set 12.000l CPF 10000 SELBSTREINIGEND +Eco Teichpumpe O-Serie 6500 +UVC Klärer +10 Meter Teichschlauch * defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2017)

Also zu dem Dreck auf dem Grund: So schwer ist der auch wieder nicht. Wenn der sich sammelt, dann in Ecken, wo die Sogströmung der Pumpe keine Wirkung hat. Deshalb also gut überlegen, wie der Grund gestaltet wird und wo die Pumpe aufgestellt wird. Kleines Beispiel: Mein Teich ist rechteckig. Die Pumpe steht ganz links - der Wasserzulauf ist ganz rechts. Das Wasser hat also gar keine andere Chance, also einmal durch die Teich zu strömen. Deshalb sammeln sich die runtergefallenen Blätter nur in einer Ecke, die ich durch einen von der Böschung gerutschten großen Stein selbst gebastelt habe. Aber da kommt dann ein Kescher zum Einsatz.

Zum Thema Skimmer: Nicht gut, wenn Du wirklich kleine Fischchen wie z.B. __ Moderlieschen haben willst.


----------



## Nyph (31. Mai 2017)

Moin,

die Pumpe in deinem Set hatte ich mir auch schon einmal angesehen. Bin dann aber bei einigen Anbietern auf folgende Aussagen gestoßen:

_"Die Pumpe verfügt zusätzlich über einen Skimmeranschlussstutzen. An diesen Stutzen können Sie einen Stand- oder Schwimmskimmer für die Oberflächenansaugung abschließen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass bei Nutzung dieses Stutzens, die Pumpe nur noch über den Skimmer ansaugt."_

_"Besonders an diesen Pumpen ist ein extra Skimmer Anschluss Stutzen. Ein Skimmer ist für das Ansaugen von Wasser an der Oberfläche und kann fest oder schwimmend im Teich installiert werden. Bei dieser Kombination sollten Sie bedenken, dass das Wasser nur noch über den Skimmer angesaugt werden kann."
_
Da habe ich dann doch lieber die Finger von gelassen.  Hatte keine Lust jedes Mal die Pumpe aus den Teich zu holen. Da bist dann eben mit dem Kescher schneller und hast nicht immer die Sauerei.  Aber interessant ist auch, dass viele Anbieter dieses nette Detail einfach mal weg lassen.

Alternativ gibt es auch Pumpen mit Skimmeranschluss von Oase. Da hast du die Möglichkeit einzustellen, wie viel % sie über Teich und wie viel über Skimmer befördern soll. Ist aber auch eine Kostenfrage. Da bezahlt man dann schon mehr. Dazu kommt, dass du dann ungefähr eine doppelt so starke Pumpe brauchst, damit du überhaupt effektiv den Teichpumpen kannst und den Skimmer betreiben kannst. Und wenn man sich dann denkt _kein Problem, dann kauf ich mit halt eine Pumpe in 1/2 Nummern größer, _muss man auch darauf achten, ob der Filter dann überhaupt noch zu der Pumpenleistung passt.


----------



## Chris84 (31. Mai 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Also zu dem Dreck auf dem Grund: So schwer ist der auch wieder nicht. Wenn der sich sammelt, dann in Ecken, wo die Sogströmung der Pumpe keine Wirkung hat. Deshalb also gut überlegen, wie der Grund gestaltet wird und wo die Pumpe aufgestellt wird. Kleines Beispiel: Mein Teich ist rechteckig. Die Pumpe steht ganz links - der Wasserzulauf ist ganz rechts. Das Wasser hat also gar keine andere Chance, also einmal durch die Teich zu strömen. Deshalb sammeln sich die runtergefallenen Blätter nur in einer Ecke, die ich durch einen von der Böschung gerutschten großen Stein selbst gebastelt habe. Aber da kommt dann ein Kescher zum Einsatz.
> 
> Zum Thema Skimmer: Nicht gut, wenn Du wirklich kleine Fischchen wie z.B. __ Moderlieschen haben willst.



Ok danke für den Tip man muss bei einem Teich echt an so vieles denken das ist schon echt krass..... Mein Teich wird wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist weder rund bzw. Eckig da ich ja einen Bachlauf habe und somit das Wasser von oben dann in den Teich läuft würde ich sie jetzt in der mitte platzieren.
Auf dem Bild zu sehen links wo das Loch ist und die alte pumpe liegt....


----------



## Chris84 (31. Mai 2017)

Ok danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung aber falls der skimmer kleine Fische mit einsaugt ist das eh keine Option für mich, ich werde bzw muss eh ein Personen Schutz Netz drüber machen mit 40 mm maschenweite und da fällt dann so wie so nicht so viel Laub rein.

Noch eine ganz andere Frage wenn ich fertig bin mit ausheben will ich mich an die Rand Gestaltung machen meine Freundin wollte den Teich nicht eben 
 nach dem Motto du kriegst das schon hin....
So jetzt wird noch ca. 20 cm von der grassnarbe entfernt dann kommen da rundum Poroton Steine L 49 B 12,5 H 23 cm
Dann habe ich 500g teichflies und 1mm __ Olive grüne teichfolie, hab mir vorgestellt den Teich flies und Folie innen bis zur Mitte der Steine also 6 cm zu ziehen und dann die Steine oben und aussen mit poygonalplatten bruchsteinen zu verkleiden mit trasszement.... Hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen 
Reicht das wenn ich die Folie oben mit ein zementiere? Weil wenn ich sie komplett drüber ziehe kann ich die Steine nicht mehr verkleiden bzw dann nur mit Erde an häufen aber dann diesen hochteich Effekt verloren geht..... Andere Ideen mit den Steinen oder ist das umsetzbar. Weil Steine hab ich schon geholt....

Wollte am Anfang eigentlich die Folie über die Steine ziehen und dann mit Steinen Kies etc. Beschweren und dann eine steinfolie drüber machen aber der Preis ist echt übertrieben finde ich....


----------



## Chris84 (1. Juni 2017)

So Bilder sagen mehr als Worte denke da ist es verständlicher was ich vor habe....  ￼


----------



## mitch (2. Juni 2017)

Chris84 schrieb:


> Reicht das wenn ich die Folie oben mit ein zementiere?


nein, hält nicht richtig



Chris84 schrieb:


> So jetzt wird noch ca. 20 cm von der grassnarbe entfernt dann kommen da rundum Poroton Steine L 49 B 12,5 H 23 cm


wenn du die Steine nur stellst (was natürlich geht) wird es aber mit dem verkleiden nix genaues (die steine können sich ja bewegen, die platten platzen ab ) 
besser einen ringanker aus beton, oder nur mit holz verkleiden



Chris84 schrieb:


> So Bilder sagen mehr als Worte


----------



## Chris84 (2. Juni 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> nein, hält nicht richtig
> 
> 
> wenn du die Steine nur stellst (was natürlich geht) wird es aber mit dem verkleiden nix genaues (die steine können sich ja bewegen, die platten platzen ab )
> besser einen ringanker aus beton, oder nur mit holz verkleiden



Ok hast praktisch Holz als Abschluss genommen, die Folie wurde denk ich mal bei dir komplett da rüber gezogen also auch von außen oder?
Ich werde die Poroton Steine ein zementieren und gegen umkippen schützen auch mit Beton in dem ich eine leichte schräge innen und außen betoniere 
Das ganze soll ja dann in etwa so aussehen wie auf den Bildern


----------



## mitch (2. Juni 2017)

Chris84 schrieb:


> die Folie wurde denk ich mal bei dir komplett da rüber gezogen also auch von außen oder?


die ist nur auf der oberseite der steine wenige cm unter dem brett eingezwickt.


----------



## Chris84 (2. Juni 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> die ist nur auf der oberseite der steine wenige cm unter dem brett eingezwickt.


ja so ähnlich wollte ich das ja auch machen nur halt mit polygonalplatten und das ganze dann mit RACOFIX Natursteinverlegemörtel verkleben


----------



## Chris84 (10. Juni 2017)

So liebe Leut der Aushub ist soweit fertig 
Habe jetzt mal die Steine hin gestellt ob sie auch reichen 
Morgen werden sie in Zement gesetzt 
Gefällt mir jetzt schon richtig gut....
Mit Steinen komme ich jetzt auf eine gesamt Tiefe von 110cm


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Juni 2017)

Chris84 schrieb:


> Mit Steinen komme ich jetzt auf eine gesamt Tiefe von 110cm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 185318 Anhang anzeigen 185319 Anhang anzeigen 185320 Anhang anzeigen 185321 Anhang anzeigen 185322 Anhang anzeigen 185323 Anhang anzeigen 185324



Pack da nochmal gute 40 cm drauf!
Damit du auf min. 150 kommst..

Glaub mir, später bereust du es irgendwann.


----------



## Chris84 (10. Juni 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Pack da nochmal gute 40 cm drauf!
> Damit du auf min. 150 kommst..
> 
> Glaub mir, später bereust du es irgendwann.



Würde ich gerne aber ließ mal am Anfang was ich geschrieben habe und da bin ich denke ich mit 110cm gut dabei und wenn die Vorschrift nicht wäre würde er tiefer und auch größer werden


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Juni 2017)

Was muss man dort lesen, zitiere es doch mal..
8 Quadratmeter ..?


----------



## Chris84 (10. Juni 2017)

Chris84 schrieb:


> Ist alles in einem kleingarten sonst wäre er größer als 8 Quadratmeter.



Genau maximal Größe 8 Quadratmeter und maximal tiefe eigentlich 80cm 
Das habe ich mit dem teich alles erreicht tiefe Gewinn ich halt noch mal durch die Steine...


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Juni 2017)

Das mit deiner tiefen Vorgabe, stand ja nirgends 
Welche Maße besitzt der Teich nun ?


----------



## Chris84 (10. Juni 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Das mit deiner tiefen Vorgabe, stand ja nirgends
> Welche Maße besitzt der Teich nun ?



320cm x 250cm und ca 110 tiefe 
Könnte jetzt auch nicht mehr tiefer weil die teichfolie in 1mm 500 x 600cm olivgrün liegt schon hier 
 da zu habe ich dann noch flies 500g hoffe die reicht weil wurde mit 90cm-100cm tiefe berechnet....


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Juni 2017)

Chris84 schrieb:


> da zu habe ich dann noch flies 500g hoffe die reicht weil wurde mit 90cm-100cm tiefe berechnet....



Reicht vollkommen..


----------



## Chris84 (10. Juni 2017)

Ok das hört sich gut an... 
Morgen werden erst mal die Steine gesetzt und dann Montag Sand flies  Folie rein und Wasser Marsch 
Dann werden noch die polygonal platten bestellt für die Verkleidung der Steine....
Aber muss sich eh erst mal setzen denke von Montag bis Sonntag sollte reichen....


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2017)

Leider wirst du mit diesen Steinen nach dem Winter (sofern er richtig nass und kalt wird nochmal von vorne anfangen müssen. Den die saugen Wasser wie blöd und frieren dann kaputt


----------



## Chris84 (11. Juni 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Leider wirst du mit diesen Steinen nach dem Winter (sofern er richtig nass und kalt wird nochmal von vorne anfangen müssen. Den die saugen Wasser wie blöd und frieren dann kaputt



Sie stehen in einem Zementbett innen ist die Folie und oben so wie aussen werden polygonalplatten verbaut also kommen die Steine garnicht mit Wasser in Verbindung


----------



## DbSam (11. Juni 2017)

Chris84 schrieb:


> also kommen die Steine garnicht mit Wasser in Verbindung


'Dein Wunsch in Gottes Gehörgang'  
Ich würde darauf nicht vertrauen wollen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Chris84 (11. Juni 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> 'Dein Wunsch in Gottes Gehörgang'
> Ich würde darauf nicht vertrauen wollen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Genau ich werde weiter berichten und ihr seht dann das Ergebnis vielleicht jetzt noch nicht nachvollziehbar 
Im Prinzip dienen die Steine nur als rohbau Aber trotzdem danke für die Info


----------



## DbSam (11. Juni 2017)

Chris84 schrieb:


> ich werde weiter berichten


Gut, ich kann warten. 

Es gibt aber auch Leute, welche auch schon ihre eigenen Erfahrungen machen durften ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Chris84 (11. Juni 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Gut, ich kann warten.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch Leute, welche auch schon ihre eigenen Erfahrungen machen durften ...
> 
> ...



Der Kollege hat aber auch ytong bzw gasbeton Steine genommen das ist ein völlig anderes Material und nicht für aussen.... Aus Poroton Steine werden Häuser gebaut nur mal so zur Info


----------



## DbSam (11. Juni 2017)

Chris84 schrieb:


> Aus Poroton Steine werden Häuser gebaut nur mal so zur Info


Aus Gasbeton auch, nur mal so zur Info. 


Du machst das schon richtig,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2017)

Selbst aus Strohballen werden Häuser gebaut. Und wenn es richtig gemacht wird sogar gute.
Wenn du einen Ringanker machst mit Abdichtung nach unten und den Seiten alles kein Problem. Nur ziehen die Steine irgend wie Feuchtigkeit, war es das für sie. Nicht mehr oder weniger wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## Chris84 (12. Juni 2017)

So Wasser ist drinnen 
Jetzt kommt erst mal der bachlauf dran


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Juni 2017)

Und gemessen, was rein geht?


----------



## Chris84 (12. Juni 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Und gemessen, was rein geht?



Ca 4-4,5 auf der wasseruhr kann man das schlecht messen


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Juni 2017)

Kann man schon, sogar genau auf den Liter!


----------



## Chris84 (18. Juni 2017)

So heute habe ich mal die überschüssige Folie und flies abgeschnitten und morgen kommt noch etwas estrich an die Steine um sie noch zu stabilisieren, und vielleicht schon ein paar polygonal bruchplatten dran 

Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis das Wasser wieder schön klar geworden ist denke mal bzw hoffe mal das sich das noch setzt in der nächsten Zeit..... 
Sieht aber schon besser aus.... 

Pflanzen sind auch schon bestellt bei Ng hoffe ja mal das die bald kommen....


----------



## Chris84 (22. Juni 2017)

So Wasser sieht schon richtig gut aus.....
Wenn das Wetter es mal zu lässt könnte ich auch mal die Steine verkleiden


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2017)

na der sand hat sich doch gelohnt   und was sind schon 10 Tage warten bis es klar ist - Geduld am Teich zahlt halt doch aus


----------



## Chris84 (22. Juni 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> na der sand hat sich doch gelohnt   und was sind schon 10 Tage warten bis es klar ist - Geduld am Teich zahlt halt doch aus


Joar sieht jetzt schon super aus auch wenn der Rest noch nicht fertig ist..... Sind diese weißen Streifen am Rand normal sieht man auf den Bildern glaub ich nicht, keine Ahnung wie ich das nennen soll wie kleine weiße Maden and der teichfolie.   Oder stellt sich da so langsam die Biologie ein


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2017)

Chris84 schrieb:


> sieht man auf den Bildern glaub ich nicht


da bleibt nur eins: Bilder davon machen 



Chris84 schrieb:


> Oder stellt sich da so langsam die Biologie ein


das kommt darauf an was du als Biologie bezeichnen willst - möglicherweise waren diese "Organismen" ja bei deinen Pflanzen dabei


----------



## Chris84 (22. Juni 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> da bleibt nur eins: Bilder davon machen
> 
> 
> das kommt darauf an was du als Biologie bezeichnen willst - möglicherweise waren diese "Organismen" ja bei deinen Pflanzen dabei


Ok danke dann  werde ich mal ein Foto von machen,
Also von den Pflanzen kann es nicht kommen weil die habe ich gestern erst rein gemacht und es ist mir vorher schon aufgefallen.... 
Ach und 
Mitch


----------



## troll20 (24. Juni 2017)

Mal so als dumme Frage: warum hast du da 20m Teich Schlauch im Wasser liegen?
Oder hab ich was überlesen???


----------



## Chris84 (24. Juni 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Mal so als dumme Frage: warum hast du da 20m Teich Schlauch im Wasser liegen?
> Oder hab ich was überlesen???


 auf die Frage hab ich schon gewartet....
Um genau zu sein sind es 10m aber die liegen da momentan noch komplett drin weil mein bachlauf noch nicht fertig ist und ich den Schlauch nicht kürzen wollte vorher und er dann am Ende nicht  reicht


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juni 2017)

Chris84 schrieb:


> weil mein bachlauf noch nicht fertig ist


Ein Bach entspringt nicht auf einem Hügel......auch wenn das dauern welche so machen.


----------



## Chris84 (25. Juni 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ein Bach entspringt nicht auf einem Hügel......auch wenn das dauern welche so machen.


 ja Dr. Prof. Ist mir eigentlich egal wie das dann am Ende heißt, Wasser läuft dann später aus einer Quellschale runter Stufenartig zurück in den Teich.
Also ist es dann ein Stufenartiger Hügel Wasserfall mit Quellschale muss ich doch gleich Patent anmelden


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juni 2017)

war nur ein Tipp.


----------



## Chris84 (26. Juni 2017)

So der Rohbau vom Bachlauf  ist soweit fertig ￼
Polygonal Platten habe ich auch mal an getestet sieht schon mal geil aus finde ich 

Aber seht selbst.....

Kann man des Thema auch unbennen zb. In mein neuer Teich?


----------



## Chris84 (9. Juli 2017)

Hallo Teichfreunde 
Bin heute soweit fertig geworden und ich bin echt glücklich ist echt schön geworden.
Hier mal wieder ein paar Fotos vom Ergebnis!


----------



## Chris84 (9. Juli 2017)

Fische 1 Krebs und __ Schnecken fühlen sich auch wohl


----------

